# Cyber-Kriminelle verstecken sich hinter falschen Eseln



## webwatcher (7 Oktober 2009)

heise Security - Cyber-Kriminelle verstecken sich hinter falschen Eseln


> Die Hintermänner von Online-Banking-Trojanern legen neuerdings falsche Fährten, um Strafverfolger in die Irre zu führen. So hat Aviv Raff von den RSA FraudAction Research Labs herausgefunden , dass der Kontroll-Server des URLZone-Bot-Netzes absichtlich falsche Daten liefert, wenn er Verdacht schöpft, dass man ihn aushorchen will.


----------



## Heiko (9 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Cyber-Kriminelle verstecken sich hinter falschen Eseln*

Hier der eigentliche Artikel von den RSA Labs:
Speaking of Security... | Blog Entry: RSA FraudAction Research Lab | Th: 1530


----------

